# Bertils Head With Pics Next to a EuroSpec Head



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

My friend has had this Bertils head for a while and he mentioned he might get rid of it soon so I went over and grabbed some pics of it to compare with my Eurospec Head. I for to grab a set a calipers before leaving. I'll get the valve sizes later.



























































































































_Modified by G60ING at 10:30 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Bertils Head With Pics Next to a EuroSpec Head (G60ING)*

The eurospec is the dirty head


----------



## jimmy8v (Dec 19, 2004)

That looks like a 1600 head with no injector holes and the square water outlet on the front yet it has chambers. Wierd or have I just got it wrong?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (jimmy8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmy8v* »_That looks like a 1600 head with no injector holes and the square water outlet on the front yet it has chambers. Wierd or have I just got it wrong?

You've got it right. That Bertils head is a 1600cc carb head which has been extensively ported and has had big valves installed. It was probably originally prepped for Super Vee. A friend of mine has a 1600 Super Vee head that was prepped by Brabham, it looks almost identical to the Bertils head. 
The Eurospec head is a different beast altogther, it's a custom casting based on the VW 1.8L solid lifter head


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

thatbertils head makes me touch myself.















Wow that thing looks great.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*

She's pretty for sure! That's about as much as I think it's possible to port a VW head, look at how close the intake ports are to the intake manifold bolt holes. it looks like there's only about 1mm there.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Those are some great pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have seen a Bertils head ported so much that the intake ports broke through to the head bolt bores. It's currently being run this way. (I can post up pics)


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

BTW, about that Brabham head I referred to earlier, a dropped valve at high rpm ended it's days. Here's what that looked like.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Bertils Head With Pics Next to a EuroSpec Head (G60ING)*

That Bertils head reminds me of my spare 42/35 head... totally ported for top end flow... Have you had it flow benched? What are the valve sizes...
The Eurospec heads are nice as well


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Bertils Head With Pics Next to a EuroSpec Head (Peter Tong)*

I'll measure them sometime this next week.


----------



## conejo.01 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

I have a Brabham engine and the valve cover is identical. You can se that in Bertils or somewhere else somebody erased the brabham name.


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (conejo.01)*

Silly/dumb question: What gaskets do you use for the intake and exhaust? It looks like the stock ones would be too small.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

amazing.. I want the vc eurospec and bertils head plz kthanks 
port out the gaskets to match, they may not even have run gaskets on the race motors


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

So, has your buddy gotten rid of the Bertils head yet?
That would go so perfectly on a small displacement bottom end, with some balancing.










_Modified by Jettaboy1884 at 11:33 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

more details please


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (2mAn)*

***nla***


----------

